# Are my Celestial Pearl Danios (CPD) fighting???



## walee112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoops, forgot to post a link to the video: YouTube


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

This is mating behavior. Expect to be overrun with fry soon.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks like 2 males fighting to me. They do that from
Time To time no ones gets hurt. They display like that to show off for females. That is not a mating dance. My galaxy danios spawn in my HC. The females are duller color and they shimmy side be side and kind of go around. Then they swimm close to each other with the male following the female close. They eat thier own fry and the eggs so unless you have a breeding tank set
Up don't expect many fry. 

You have 2 males digging but don't worry it's normal.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, totally normal, no need for concern.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Snowflake311 said:


> . They eat thier own fry and the eggs so unless you have a breeding tank set up don't expect many fry.


If they do, great, cause I'm OVERRUN. I started with 5 last year and have now given away 50+. I have a constant stair-step of fry in the tank. No breeding tank necessary IMO/E.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

That is amazing. I have to remove my fry/eggs and the breeding material they spawn over (java moss) in order to get any fry and mine breed routinely. If I would not do this I doubt I would have any fry. But I heard this from other people before, so I wonder if my L134s, my bamboo shrimp, assassin snails or my otos eat the eggs. Since last spring I stopped harvesting the eggs and not a single little one made it. I stopped harvesting the eggs because I could not make it to any club meetings during the summer and from experience they do not ship very well and I had enough for myself. I have another group in a tank with some Amano shrimp and one black morpho tetra and no little ones there either but I know the tetra will eat them all. All he eats is live food. So he is sustained with CPD fry and Amano shrimp zoe and I rarely have to feed him.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

I suck glowlight danio(danio Choprai) eggs out of the gravel when I vacuum during water changes, they hatch in the buckets and do just fine. I have gotten 40+ from one water change, even with bottom dwellers and predatory fish in the tank. Larger gravel works well for this.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have sand/fine grain substrate in their tanks, maybe that is the problem or the good thing, depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> If they do, great, cause I'm OVERRUN. I started with 5 last year and have now given away 50+. I have a constant stair-step of fry in the tank. No breeding tank necessary IMO/E.


You must have a good size tanks for the them with lots of plants and few predators? 

Because yes in the right tank they will produce like crazy but many of us don't have the perfect set up for fry survival. Also depending on the type of filters too. Filters kill fry.


----------



## walee112 (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the helpful comments guys, I have one more question. At about 0:35 secs another CPD not quite so colorful comes into the screen, is that a female? Intuition tells me yes, but lately I've seen the males kinda chase them away (I usually watch them mostly around feeding time) I sometimes see the males go up to these "females" and shake their bodies too, but nothing really seems to stem from it. I've got about 2 males and 5 "females" but no mating like behavior  any suggestions? I've had these guys since babies though, been about 9 mo's now, are they perhaps not mature enough yet? or maybe its the feeding habits? they're only fed once a day where maybe 30-40 pellets come out of my auto feeder. i've got two rainbow signifers that gobble up a crapload of food.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the shrimp coming to check them out at the end hehe


----------



## walee112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jadenlea said:


> I like the shrimp coming to check them out at the end hehe


ty ty


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea it looks like a female.. They have a rounder body shape and they are somewhat brighter in color. Also they have less fin color. 
You can even spot the males when they are still tiny fish by the color of the anal fin

From my experience they just like to chase each other around in generel. Nothing to be alarmed about. Same goes for the males doing the "dance"


----------

